# Kenpo Manuals



## cdhall (Oct 12, 2003)

This thread will surely duplicate some others but I'm hoping we can centralize some data here nonetheless.

*Who sells EPAK manuals and what to they cover?* 

For example. I believe the IKKA sells the original manuals for the 24 technique system and that they cover the techniques as well as the concepts, principles and terms in the techniques.

Who else has something similar available and who would they sell them to (like "members only" vs "anyone with money")?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2003)

I've seen a manual with Huks name on it, I think for the 16 but I'm not sure, its been a while.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 12, 2003)

Edmund Jr.'s manuals -- But you may have to be an IKKA member to get them.



*http://ikka.us *

-Michael


----------



## Elfan (Oct 13, 2003)

Kenpo 2000 sells manuals that use the 24 technique system.  They descirbe the system in great detail using the circa 1990 terminology.

Kenpo 2000 also sells belt guides which would be what a current Kenpo 2000 student would probably be using.  To quote the catalog line they are "The essence of the Art to make the Art simple for you."

Anyone is free to order either the guides or the manuals.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 17, 2003)

i got infinite series completely from Ed parker jr about 3 or 4 years ago

oh yeah, all 5 volumes and i still don't know if this is 32 24 or 16 or 1 techniques.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 17, 2003)

Most Associations usually have some manuals, but you have to be members to get them.  Some schools have them, I do for my students, but make no money on them since most of mine are also available on the internet ... we just forget that not everyone is on the web or computer literate.  

One of my black belts has no interest at all and has a computer, but no modem connection.  Gil Hibben's business card has no email or URL on it, etc.  But this is a topic for another thread.

-Michael


----------



## molson (Oct 30, 2003)

I do appriciate all of the information on your website Mr. Billings. I tend to use it quite frequently as a reference.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 30, 2003)

Not everything on there is 100% even how I do it.  It was created as a reference for my students only.  Then somehow the project grew and grew.  I just go through with another "face lift" on the site and added some more schools (Europe) to the AKTS School Links.

Thanks for the kind words.

-Michael


----------

